
Fujifilm X-T3 announced with 26.1-megapixel sensor, better autofocus - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/6/17823930/fujifilm-xt3-camera-announced-features-pricing-release-date
======
Tomte
But probably still with the infuriating off-axis mount?

